# [SOLVED]Mplayer + mkv

## nostromo2

Witam, własnie wpadł mi w ręce film "The Thing" w rozdzielczosci 1920x816.

Problem pojawia się podczas odtwarzania, mianowicie obraz nie posiada odpowiedniej synchronizacji z dzwiekiem, zacina sie a po kilkunastu sekundach wywala mi ze błąd związany z zbyt dłużą ilością danych w buforze.. ( tak sie dzieje w mplayerze )

W innych odtwarzaczacg obraz stoi.. Oto dane o pliku z mplyerka : 

```

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_DTS), -aid 0, -alang eng

[mkv] Will play video track 1.

Wykryto format pliku Matroska.

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x816  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

[gl] using extended formats. Use -vo gl:nomanyfmts if playback fails.

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [libdca] DTS decoding with libdca

Stream with high frequencies VQ coding

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 1536.0 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 192000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [dts] afm: libdca (DTS-libdca)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Odtwarzam...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 1920 x 816 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: Planar YV12)

Nie mogłem odnaleźć pasującej przestrzeni kolorów - próbuję ponownie z opcją -vf scale...

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Format filmu to 2.35:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

[swscaler @ 0x8836acc]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

VO: [gl] 1920x816 => 1920x816 BGRA 

[ASPECT] Warning: No suitable new res found!

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

A:   1.2 V:   1.0 A-V:  0.175 ct:  0.004   0/  0 70% 43% 13.2% 0 0            

```

Konfiguracja mojego komputera to :

Procesor Intel T550

1024 Mb Ram

Dysk Sata 

......

Dodam ze na Windows ( aż musiałem sprawdzić ) plik da sie odtwarzac bez najmniejszych problemów..

Bardzo proszę o jakieś rady jak skonfigurowac mplayka zeby ładnie wszystko grało  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Plik może być popsuty zdeczka, użyj mkvextract by wydzielić obraz i dzwięk z tego mkv a potem przez mkvmerge z_powrotem sklej to w jeden mkv. Sprawdzone wielokrotnie - zmawsze pomaga. z _DOBRYMI_ plikami mkv mplayer radzi sobie wyśmienicie.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Qlawy

mam taki sam konfig, filmy w Full HD działają bez problemu (w formacie Matroska, gorzej z WMV, ale to wina kodeka i 64bitowego systemu  :Razz: ) 

moje flagi:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26454-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa cpudetection dvd encode gif iconv jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl png samba sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gtk -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 k
```

jeżeli masz takie same to prawdopdbodnie coś nie całkiem ok jest z plikiem mkv, to, że pod windowsem działa jeszcze nic nie znaczy...

I spróbuj odpalć na innym wyjsciu niż GL, ja odtwarzam na xv i jest wwszystko ok, na gl odpala tylko jak na TV puszczam obraz bo ustawiam napisy pod filmem  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mplayer lubi się psuć, ostatnio gdy enkoduje filmy przez mencoder czy ffmpeg zawsze mplayer psuje synchro dzwięku i obrazu, co przewijam obraz dzwięk zaczyna od poczatku, jak na początku filmu. Jedyne lekarstwo to użycie mkvmerge i zrobienie z avi matroske, więć stąd wyciągam wniosek, ze ta Twoja matroska może byś uszkodzona i dlatego się psuje.

----------

## nostromo2

Zrobie tak jak mówisz z tym rozdzieleniem obrazu i dzwięku i dam znać co i jak..

----------

## Poe

zobacz ten temat

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-634664-highlight-.html

----------

## nostromo2

Rzeczywiście kolego Poe pomógł Twój wątek, ale właśnie co to jest za filtr ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Piecia

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> Rzeczywiście kolego Poe pomógł Twój wątek, ale właśnie co to jest za filtr ?
> 
> 

 

man mplayer 

/skiploopfilter

Ja dodałem jeszcze opcję lowres=1,1024 ale nie zawsze działa. Niektóre filmy nie zmieniają wymiarów, przeważnie gdy odtwarzam mkv. Chociaż zauważyłem że na niektórych filmach mkv nie działa również zrzucanie napisów. 

Zresztą u mnie "większe" pliki mkv i tak tną że nie da się oglądać.

----------

## nostromo2

Wiesz co tzn tak, jak odpalam film to odpala się w swojej rozdzielczosci, ale jak aktywuje opcję FullScreen to automatycznie dopasowuje się do rozmiaru ekranu ( w moim wypadku 1024x768). Obciążenie procka średnio CPU1 25~40%  CPU2 stale 33%. Ramu dochodzi kilka mb. Problem uważam za rozwiązany, z tym że jeśli ktoś ma jakieś propozycję niech się nią podzieli  :Cool: 

----------

